# Wild Lady Bug Halter Dress



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I just fell in love with this fabric when I saw it. It is so vibrant and cute. Anyway, I was going to do a black ribbon with the turquoise down the middle but thought the yellow ribbon was more "wild" - lol

Anyway - let me know what you think of this one.... still need to add it to my website!!! 

Thanks, Traci


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Just thought I would show you the lining I used :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think it's stunning !!! i love the colors , design and band  

especially the turquoise my favorite colour :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

:lol: Thanks, Nat :wave: 

See you all on Monday! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I love love love love love love love love LOVE it! The colors are fabulous!!!! Sen-sational, lady! :wave:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is just so adoreable....love the lady bug print.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow you are very talented  Love the ladybugs!!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Awwww, that is really adorable. I love the ribbon you added on. It really gives a little something extra. I looking at your website now trying to decide what to get Ella!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That is beautiful......


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

it's great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the colors are perfect!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I LOVE ladybugs!!!!!!!! adorable


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

beautiful as usual.. i always love your work it is perfect... love the turquoise and yellow


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: LOVE the colors!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning All,

Man, I really hate not having the internet at home. I miss it over the weekend. Anyway..... thanks for all the nice comments, I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I love all the harnesses you do! Great job! :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I love that its great , the colours are gorgeous together :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

God I wish I had a girl chi too. LOL


----------

